# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Κλωσσομηχανη bormann

## takis1976

Καλησπέρα έχει κάποιος κλωσσομηχανη bormann για να μου δώσει μερικές πληροφορίες

----------

